# Hog Wild at Houghton Lake



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Apparently a fenced 80 acre wild boar hunting club had a fence mishap at Houghton Lake near M18 & M55 which is Denton Township. Being they are not native to Michigan we are free to hunt them. So this weekend we had our choices of places to hunt and chose to hunt the state land nearest the boars. A hunter took one Thursday that weighed over 250lbs and had it hanging at Lymans. We never saw one but over the course of the weekend 3 more were taken. So if you have ever wanted a free wild boar hunt! now is the time to act before they take hold permanently.


----------



## redwingsdude (Jan 6, 2002)

What? Boars running around Michigan?

Who'd have thunk it?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I wonder where you get your info. as it is not entirely accurate. there are hogs and some have been killed. but even if you talk to the correct people such as the local bio. or the owner of the hogs. many of the facts such as numbers are just a guess. I have spent a great deal of time researching/scouting/baiting/hunting these animals. and they will make hunting the smartest deer look like child play.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

no doubt you have all the right info. good show swampbuck.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

swampbuck said:


> I wonder where you get your info. as it is not entirely accurate. there are hogs and some have been killed. but even if you talk to the correct people such as the local bio. or the owner of the hogs. many of the facts such as numbers are just a guess. I have spent a great deal of time researching/scouting/baiting/hunting these animals. and they will make hunting the smartest deer look like child play.


 I got some really good tips from a guy that got one last year up by Midland!!!  I'm going scouting and I'm going to start baiting them this Saturday. It's kind of by Midland though. Not Roscommon. These are the ones that got loose a few years ago and started breeding on there own.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)




----------



## Jari22 (Jul 6, 2005)

This month, outdoor life has an article on feral pigs... bad news for all native game... That map makes me want to get out and go hunting for some pig... has anyone ever shot a wild roaming pig in Michigan? I've hunted them in the Los Padres in California--skunked!


----------

